
Malik threatens to block Google, YouTube in Pakistan - ashishgandhi
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/pakistan/Malik-threatens-to-block-Google-YouTube-in-Pakistan/articleshow/10027468.cms
======
omarqureshi
Pakistan as a country has gone from being a very reasonable, cheap and awesome
place to live to being to a joke within the last 15 years.

If you ever go to visit, it is an almost lawless horrible place to stay where
as a foreigner (who is a Pakistani though does not look it) you are treated as
a threat by security guards and police officers.

This aside, the current ruling government of Pakistan is a farce, brought in
by corruption and (misplaced) sympathy towards a corrupt woman and her even
more corrupt husband.

The fact that it hasn't destroyed itself in the last 5 years is astounding.

Take Karachi (as Mr. Malik did):

"Malik had recently claimed that jealous girlfriends and wives, and not
political groups or criminals, were responsible for a majority of target
killings in the southern port city of Karachi."

what kind of bullshit is that?

The fact of the matter is the kind of horrible shit that we saw in the UK a
few weeks back is about 10-100x worse in Karachi on a day-to-day basis. I very
much doubt it's all to do with lovers tiffs gone wrong.

What needs to change is the education of the ruling class and that needs to
start with the President and the Prime Minister, both of whom really need to
have their educational background under scrutiny.

One who doesn't even know what degree he has - or the real name of his school
[1] and the other who doesn't know a very simple prayer taught to 10 year old
Muslim children as the head of an Islamic state and when questioned became
very defensive [2].

All of this goes on the back of a country with a continual energy crisis where
they are currently experiencing (and have been for atleast 2 years) a "load-
shedding rotation" at several times during the day.

3rd world infrastructure run by fuckmuppets.

[1]
[http://www.zimbio.com/Asif+Ali+Zardari/articles/20/Mr+Asif+Z...](http://www.zimbio.com/Asif+Ali+Zardari/articles/20/Mr+Asif+Zardari+Graduate+Rupee+News+investigation)
[2] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWeAbDuE_u8> (there are better videos,
though i couldn't find any)

